
Protecting Private Information on Smart Phones - adambyrtek
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/06/protecting_priv.html
======
mike-cardwell
Looks like a cut down version of LBE Privacy Guard -
<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.lbe.security>

------
elemenohpee
Selective permissions sounds like a bad idea to me. I can just see users
thinking, "Why does my music player need access to my call state?" Disallow.
Waaaah, why does my music not stop when a call comes in? 1 star. For the most
part, developers know what permissions their app needs, and they're not adding
permissions without good reason. Maybe there should be a place to explain what
they need them for to the users, but allowing users to turn them off will just
lead to headaches.

~~~
pasbesoin
_Selective Permissions For Android_

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2684449>

also

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=moxie>

------
pdebruic
Also WhisperCore <http://www.whispersys.com/whispercore.html>

------
ltamake
It could be ported to the iPhone and made available through Cydia, since Apple
will NEVER agree to that (as the author noted).

